# http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING



## ndhertbsd (Nov 20, 2012)

Before updating packages with portupgrade, I check first
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING

Now this gives:
Error: No valid CVS roots found! See @CVSrepositories in the configuration file (/usr/local/www/www.freebsd.org/data/cgi/cvsweb.conf).

Is there any other URL where you can see the most recent version UPDATING file ?
Or will it be made available again (when)?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2012)

It's broken, I already reported it but the GNATS system seems to be broken too.

In any case, the file should be available locally if you have a ports tree.

/usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 21, 2012)

ndhertbsd said:
			
		

> Is there any other URL where you can see the most recent version UPDATING file ?


You can also use the utterly unpleasant / inferior (IMHO) SVN viewer here.


----------

